# Senior member



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2007)

When did I become "senior member", is it because I´ve posted a lot, or is it because I'm old ?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

That's just a "rank" if you want to you can go to UserCP and Profile and put in a "custom user title" and it will replace it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

That's how I became "The Awesomeizer."


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah but you have coloured text!


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris did that. I don't know how or even if I have the ability to do so.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2007)

costum title is for kids  , I like my rank.


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> costum title is for kids  , I like my rank.



Do you like your rank now?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Do you like your rank now?


 hahaha, nice


----------



## AVH (Mar 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> When did I become "senior member", is it because I´ve posted a lot, or is it because I'm old ?


 
27? Old?....please.  You're still a pup


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24881


----------

